# 3 شرائط ترانيم ومدائح للانبا انطونيوس بمناسبة عيده



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

+حبيت اجمعلكوا الشرايط دى فى موضوع واحد بمناسبة تذكار نياحة الانبا انطونيوس بركة صلواته وشفاعته تشملنا جميعا امين
+شريطين منقولين من خارج المنتدى +وشريط رفعتهولنا اختنا cobcob

+ شريط كوكب البرية  للشماس هانى غالى

ترنيمة قصة الانبا انطونيوس 
ترنيمة قلبى الخفاق 
ترنيمة يا فرحة كل المسيحية 
ترنيمة مين شفيعه الانبا انطونيوس 
فى كنيسة الابكار 
لحن خين افران 
مرد الابركسيس 
اك ازمارؤوت 






+ شريط ابو الرهبان لفريق افا انطونيوس

ترنيمة يا ابائى رهبان البرية 
ترنيمة اسعد الايام 
ترنيمة سبحوا لالهنا الحى 
ترنيمة ياربنا يسوع المسيح 
فى كنيسة الابكار 
مديحة الانبا مرقس 
ابؤورو 
اك ازمارؤوت 





+شريط صوت من البرية هنا على المنتدى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32724

+لو حد عنده ترانيم تانى للانبا انطونيوس ياريت يرفعهالنا..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 3 شرائط ترانيم ومدائح للانبا انطونيوس بمناسبة عيده*

الف شكر يا جينا 
تانى شريط تضربيه ليا 
شريط ابو الرهبان 
انا ممكن ابلغ عنك كدة 
كل سنه وانتى طيبه 
هروح ادور على ترانيم تانى غير دول 
​


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 3 شرائط ترانيم ومدائح للانبا انطونيوس بمناسبة عيده*

ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار 
رفعتها النهاردة كمان 
محدش يسألنى ازاى :yaka:​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 3 شرائط ترانيم ومدائح للانبا انطونيوس بمناسبة عيده*

جارى التحميل 

شكراااااااااا يا جينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 3 شرائط ترانيم ومدائح للانبا انطونيوس بمناسبة عيده*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر يا جينا
> تانى شريط تضربيه ليا
> شريط ابو الرهبان
> انا ممكن ابلغ عنك كدة
> ...



:fun_oops: سورى يا جورج بجد
بس بلاش موضوع البلاغات ده :kap:
وميرسى على الترنيمة ..بركة الانبا انطونيوس تبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 3 شرائط ترانيم ومدائح للانبا انطونيوس بمناسبة عيده*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> جارى التحميل
> 
> شكراااااااااا يا جينا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك ..بركة الانبا انطونيوس تكون معاكى ومع اسرتك​


----------



## صبرى اسعد رزق س (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: 3 شرائط ترانيم ومدائح للانبا انطونيوس بمناسبة عيده*

على فكرة انا الفت ترنيمة للانبا انطونيوس وبدور على حد يعمل لها موسيقى الى عندة استعداد يعرفنى


----------



## Coptic Prince (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 3 شرائط ترانيم ومدائح للانبا انطونيوس بمناسبة عيده*

مشكور اوي


----------



## peter_2010 (21 يناير 2009)

*شكرااا
يا جينا على الحاجات الحلوة دى
بجد حاجات جميلة جداا
وخصوصا قصة  الانبا انطونيوس*


----------



## محب العذراء (28 مارس 2014)

الرب يباركك


----------

